# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  إثبات أن فرعون وقومه كانوا من الهكسوس من شبه الجزيره العربيه,ولم يكونوا مصريين

## مؤمن محمد سالم

إثبات أن فرعون وقومه كانوا من الهكسوس من شبه الجزيره العربيه,ولم يكونوا مصريين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين سيدنا محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين,أمابعد..
الإخوه الأفاضل,هأنذا أقدم لكم موضوعى (إثبات أن فرعون وقومه كانوا من الهكسوس,ولم يكونوا مصريين)
وذلك حتى يتسنى للقارئ سهولة معرفة الأدله التى تثبت بلا أدنى شك أن فرعون وقومه كانوا من الهكسوس ولم يكونوا مصريين.
ولقد أوجزت هذه الأدله القاطعه وأقدمها للقارئ على النحو التالى :


الدليل الأول(دليل من القرآن):-
وهى الآيه 34 من سورة غافر, قال رب العزة جل جلاله: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ ) صدق الله العظيم,من سورة غافر الآيه 34.
أنظروا إلى هذه الآية الكريمه, إنها خطاب من مؤمن آل فرعون لقومه آل فرعون يقول لهم أى لآل فرعون:ياآل فرعون لقد جاءكم يوسف عليه السلام بدعوة الله من قبل.فكيف إذن جاء يوسف عليه السلام بالدعوه لآل فرعون؟وهم يعيشون فى عهد موسى عليه السلام؟؟؟؟
الإجابه:هى أن آل فرعون نفسهم هم من نفس القوم الذين كان بينهم يوسف عليه السلام وهم الهكسوس.
نكمل الآيه,يقول لهم فمازلتم يا آل فرعون فى شك مما جاءكم به يوسف,فلما هلك يوسف قلتم ياآل فرعون لن يبعث الله من بعد يوسف رسولا.
وأسأل الآن ماعلاقة آل فرعون بالقوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام(الهكسوس)؟الإجابه إنهم أحفادهم ومنهم وتاريخهم مشترك واحد .فلو كان آل فرعون مصريين لقال لهم لقد جاء يوسف من قبل,ولكنه قال جاءكم أنتم ياآل فرعون.
أنظروا لقوله (فلما هلك قلتم لن يبعث)أى أنهم هم نفسهم من القوم الذين عايشوا حياة ودعوة يوسف وهم من نفس القوم الذين عايشوا وفاة يوسف,وهم من نفس القوم الذين قالوا بعد وفاة يوسف (لن يبعث الله من بعد يوسف رسولا)إنهم هم آل فرعون الذين أرسل الله لهم يوسف من قبل وهم الهكسوس أمثال قطفير وزليخة والملك وكل ماورد فى قصة يوسف.
فبالله عليكم أين هنا أى وجود للمصريين ؟؟
إنهم الهكسوس قوم فرعون وفرعون وهامان.وأنا ولله الحمد أعلن لكم ذلك حرصا منى على إظهار الحقيقه بفضل الله.
ويقول قائل إن هذا موجود فى القرآن وفسره غيرك من قبل وأقول لقد فسروه بوجهة نظر أخرى,ولكنى أفسر هنا من وجهة نظرى كباحث فى التاريخ ولمعرفة هوية فرعون وقومه( وهذا محل بحثى هنا),ليس من إهتمامى هنا وعظ المسلمين من هذه الآيه كما يفعل كل المفسرين أمثال الشيخ الشعراوى أو ابن كثير,فنظرتى هنا هى نظرة باحث فى التاريخ معتمدا على القرآن بإعتباره خير مصدر للبحث التاريخى
إننى هنا بفضل الله أدعوا المؤرخين للإعتماد أولا على القرآن الكريم فى إستكشاف وتدوين الأحداث التاريخيه بشكل مباشر,دون الإعتماد على مزاعم غربيه,وروايات إسرائيليه وروايات لمفسرين مسلمين من الممكن أن يحدث فيها إضافات وإزالات على مر السنين لايعلمها إلا الله.وهاأنذا أدعو للإعتماد على القرآن كمصدر أساسى لتدوين التاريخ.


الدليل الثانى (دليل من القرآن):-
وهى الآيه 31 من سورة غافر, قال رب العزة جل جلاله: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَنْ يَقُولَ رَبِّي اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَإِنْ يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِنْ يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ 28 يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمْ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَمَنْ يَنصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلاَّ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ 29 وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ الأَحْزَابِ 30 مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِلْعِبَادِ31) صدق الله العظيم.
إن هذه الآيات هى رجاء من رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون يرجو قومه ويدعوهم للإيمان بالله ويحذرهم من عذاب الله.
ولكن إخوتى الكرام, تأملوا معى جيدا الآيه رقم 31,حيث مؤمن آل فرعون يحذر قومه إن لم يؤمنوا بالله فسيصيبهم مثل الذى أصاب قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وكذلك الأقوام من بعدهم من عذاب الله.
وهنا مربط الفرس, لأن معنى هذا أن قوم فرعون على علم ودرايه ومعرفه تامه ودقيقه بكل الأحداث التى حدثت لأقوام عاشت فى شبه الجزيره العربيه مثل أقوام نوح وعاد وثمود وغيرهم ممن عاش ومات فى شبه جزيرة العرب,فكيف بالله يكونوا هؤلاء جميعا مصريين وعلى علم ودرايه بكل أحداث شبه الجزيره العربيه بل وتوارث معرفة تاريخ أقوام شبه الجزيره العربيه؟؟؟
إن لم يكونوا هم وفرعونهم وهامانهم جميعا من شبه جزيرة العرب؟
ونحن لم نعثر على برديه أو خرطوشه مصريه عليها إسم أو رسم أى حدث من تلك التى حدثت لأقوام نوح وعاد وثمود!
إن تلك الآيه الكريمه رقم 31 من سورة غافر توضح بجلاء أن فرعون وقومه من شبه الجزيره العربيه وهم تحديدا ما أطلق عليهم المؤرخين إسم الهكسوس وإحتلوا شمال مصر وأغرقهم الله فى اليم ,بل وطمس على أى أثر لهم, وإختفوا من مصر إلى الأبد .نعم إنها كانت نهاية الهكسوس من مصر.


الدليل الثالث ( جسد رمسيس الثانى وغيره من الموميات الموجودات حاليا فى المتاحف المصريه):-
حيث أجمع كثير من الناس أن جسد رمسيس الثانى هو جسد فرعون الذى نجَّى الله بدنه ليكون لمن خلفه آيه,وِفقَ الآيه الكريمه { فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ } [يونس :92]
صدق الله العظيم.وسؤالى هو:
إن موميات رمسيس وإبنه مرنبتاح موجودتان فى المتحف المصرى بالقاهره الآن,أليس صحيحاً.
حسنا,ماذا سنفعل لو أن أى شخص سرق هاتان الموميتان وأحرقهما ودفنهما أو أتلفهما للأبد وإنتهى أمرهما,فهل حينها ستكون هذه الآيه(فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك...)باطله معاذ الله لأن جسد فرعون غير موجود وبهذا لن تراه الأجيال القادمه؟ وبالتالى الآيه غير صحيحه وبالتالى القرآن غير صحيح(حاش لله).إذن هذه الآيه الكريمه ليس المقصود بها جسد رمسيس الثانى أو إبنه أو أى من الموميات المصريه,وإنما المقصود بها جسد فرعون الغريق,حيث نجاه الله ببدنه ليراه بنو إسراءيل لتشفى صدورهم ويعرفوا أن الله فقط هو الإله دون سواه.وأن فرعون الذى ذبح أبناءهم واستحى نساءهم ومضطهدهم ومطاردهم ومدعى الألوهيه قد أصبح جسدا بلا حراك.
إذن ليس من المنطقى والمعقول القول بأن رمسيس الثانى أو غيره من المصريين القدماء هو فرعون موسى المذكور فى
القرآن


الدليل الرابع (دليل من الحياه المعاصره)
وهو دليل مساعد فى إثبات أن فرعون وقومه من شبه الجزيره العربيه,وهو دليل رأيت أن أشير إليه بإعتباره حقيقه موجوده فقط,دون الإساءه من قريب أو من بعيد للأشخاص المشار إليهم,فلا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى,بغض النظر عن تشابه الأسماء.
والدليل هو تردد إسم فرعون كإسم يتسمى به عشائر فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,فمثلا هناك عشيرة آل فرعون بالفرات الأوسط فى شمال شبه الجزيره العربيه والتى ينتمى إليها المدعى العراقى العام الحالى وإسمه (منقذ آل فرعون),وقد كان هو المدعى العام فى قضية الدجيل الشهيره,وكان هو أيضا ممن صدقوا على إعدام الرئيس العراقى صدام حسين,بل وممن حضروا عملية تنفيذ الإعدام شخصيا.وبالمناسبه له أخ إسمه عاد(إسمه هكذا فعلا"عاد" ).
العشيره الثانيه التى أشير إليها هى عشيرة الفراعنه,وهى قبيلة من قبائل سبيع الغلباء,فى السعوديه حاليا.
ولفت نظرى أحد الشعراء المعاصرين الذى ينتمى لهذه القبيله( قبيلة الفراعنه)وإسمه ناصر الفراعنه وله موقع رسمى إسمه الفراعنه على هذا الرابط www.fraanah.com ,حيث أن له قصيده إسمها ملوك الجن ,بإمكانكم الإستماع إليها على هذا الرابط على موقع يوتوب http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBfbL2hMAHc
ولفت نظري تحديدا من الدقيقة 4.10 يقول فيها:

نـــحــن الـفـراعــنـةُ الـــشــدادُ تـخــالُــنـا
.......... مـــن بـأسِــنــا يـــوم الـلــقــاءِ زبـانــيَــةْ


شُـعْـثُ الـمـفــارقِ لـــم أكُــنْ لأَسُــودَهُــمْ
.......... لـو لـم يـــرَوْا سـمَـطُ الـدٌخَــانِ غشـانـيَـهْ


مـن خـيـرِ عامِـرَ كلـهـا فـي مـنـسَـبٍ
.......... الأصــــل أصـــلـيَ والــكــيــانُ كـيـانــيَــهْ
والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه:ماالذى جعل إسم فرعون لقبا لعشائر موجوده فى شبه الجزيره العربيه؟بل وربما كانت هناك عشائر وأشخاص يحملون إسم فرعون فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,وما خفى كان أعظم.مع ملاحظة أن إسم فرعون غير متواجد بالمره فى مصر حديثا.إن هذا يدلل بوضوح أن فرعون والفراعنه هم من شبه الجزيره العربيه قديما وحديثا.فالفراعنه الذين أتوا كمحتلين لمصر(بعد أن إنسحب المصريين إلى مابعد الوسط وجنوب مصر),وأطلق عليهم إسم الهكسوس هم الذين أرسل الله إليهم يوسف وموسى وهارون عليهم السلام,فكذبوهم ,فعاقبهم الله,وأغرق كبيرهم فرعون وجنده فى اليم,ودمر الله ماكانوا يعرشون,ولهذا لم يبقى لهم أى أثر فى مصر,ولم يعرف المصريون بناة الأهرامات عنهم شيئا,ولهذا لم يدونوا أى من الأحداث والآيات التى حدثت لفرعون الهكسوسى وآله فى شمال مصر,وإنتهت حياتهم بهذه الصوره من شمال مصر برغم أنهم عاشوا فيها زهاء أربعمائة سنه,حيث جاء بعد ذلك المصرى أحمس وطارد فلولهم حتى طردهم نهائيا من مصر.
مرة أخرى أوضح أننى لم أقصد الإساءه لأحد بالإشاره لهاتان العشيرتان فى شبه الجزيره العربيه, فالإسلام يجب ماقبله,ولاتزر وازرة وزر أخرى.وهذا سيدنا محمد خاتم المرسلين وهذا عمه أبولهب وزوجة عمه أبولهب والذين يتوعدهم الله ليل نهار فى سورة المسد.فكل إنسان مسؤل عن نفسه,وقبيلة سبيع الغلباء هى من القبائل المشهوره التى حملت لواء الإسلام ومازالت وهى من القبائل التى لها وزن وتأثير تاريخى وثقافى.


الدليل الخامس (وهو الرد على الإدعاء القائل بأن فرعون هو لقب لكل من حكم مصر القديمه)
وهو أن كثير من الناس يعتقد خطأ أن لفظة فرعون هى لقب لمن حكم مصر القديمه,وأرد عليهم بالقول أن لفظة فرعون هى إسم شخص بعينه وليست لقبا كما يعتقد.
ان فرعون موسى ليس أكثر من "الملك فرعون" - بمعنى أن "فرعون" اسمه وليس لقبه كما هو معتقد ويستدل على ذلك بعدة أدلة من بينها القاعدة اللغوية التي تقول إن كل ما أتى بين اسمين فهو اسم، وفي القرآن الكريم أتى اسم فرعون بين اسمين معروفين وذلك في قوله تعالى {وقارون وفرعون وهامان} في سورة العنكبوت .إذن هو إسم شخص وليس لقب لحكام مصر القديمه بناة الأهرام.
إذن القاعده اللغويه تؤكد أن فرعون هو إسم وليس لقب,والدليل كما هو واضح من القرآن الكريم.


الدليل السادس(دليل منطقى)
وهو أنه لم يرد فى القرآن أى شئ عن المصريين القدماء,من حيث إذا ماكان الله قد أرسل إليهم رسلا أم لا(فعلم هذا عند ربى)
وهذا ثابت فعلا ,فلم ترد أى آيه فى القرآن الكريم أو أى حديث نبوى يدين المصريين القدماء فى شئ أسوة بما نزل فى القرآن الكريم فى أقوام عديده(أكثرها فى شبه الجزيره العربيه)مثل أقوام نوح وعاد وثمود وسبأ ولوط والمؤتفكه وقوم تبع وأصحاب الآيكه وأصحاب الرس وأصحاب الأخدود وغيرهم.
بل و ورد تحذير صريح من رسول الله لنا بعدم الدخول إلى آثار قوم ثمود فى منطقة الحجر فى شمال( السعوديه حاليا),وذلك حتى لا تصيبنا لعنه كما أصابتهم,ونجد هذا التحذير فى الروايه التى رويت عن رسول الله فى هذا الشأن وقد جاء في الصحيحين وغيرهما بالإسناد عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: لما نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرض ثمود الحجر في غزوة تبوك استقى الناس من بئرها واعتجنوا به، فأمرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يَهريقوا ما استقوا من بيارهم وأن يعلفوا الإبل العجين، وأمرهم أن يستقوا من البئر التي كانت تردها الناقة، وثبت أيضًا أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لما مر بالحِجر قال :"لا تدخلوا مساكن الذين ظلموا إلا أن تكونوا باكينَ أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم" ثم تقنَّع بردائِه وهو على الرحل"، رواه الشيخان.
بينما لانجد هذا الأمر مع الحضاره المصريه القديمه,بل على العكس,تزوج إبراهيم عليه السلام,وكذلك سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام من أحفاد بناة الأهرام,ولم يرد أى تحذير بالدخول للآثار المصريه.
ثم أننى أتعجب من هذا الذى أفتى بكفر أهل جميع الحضارات القديمه دون دليل.هل بما أن عاد وثمود وغيرهم لعنوا وعذبوا إذن المصريين القدماء أيضا ملعونين وكفار!!!فأين الدليل من القرآن والسنه؟؟أم هو إفتراء على الناس بدون حق!!
أريد دليلا واحدا من القرآن أو السنه يبين لنا أن المصريين القدماء ملعونين ومساكنهم ملعونه وآثارهم لايجب الدخول إليها!
ويقول قائل:إن المصريين القدماء وغيرهم ملعونين لأن آثارهم تحوى تماثيل,وهذه التماثيل أصنام,والأصنام يعنى شرك بالله ويدخل تحت باب الكفر بالله.
وأقول له,إقرأ قوله تعالى فى سورة سبأ {وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ مَن يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ* يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَآءُ مِن مَّحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَاسِيَاتٍ اعْمَلُواْ آلَ دَاوُدَ شُكْراً وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ* فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ إِلاَّ دَابَّةُ الأرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَن لَّوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُواْ فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ} (12ـ14).
فهذا يدل على أن سيدنا سليمان تمتع بمظاهر الحضاره المختلفه فى عصره وكان له عرش مثل باقى الملوك(كملكة سبأ مثلا)وكان عرش سليمان يحوى التماثيل أيضا(وهو نبى من أنبياء الله).
نعم إن التماثيل أصبحت بدعه وفتحت طريق الشرك بالله.ولكن الظاهر أنه كان من عادة ملوك العصور القديمه أن يتخذوا التماثيل من باب الفخر والتبجيل والمدح,لا من باب الشرك(والعياذ بالله ).هذا فى العصور القديمه,أما وإن آخر عهد للشرك بالله قبل الإسلام كان عن طريق التماثيل(حيث إتخذها الناس أصناما),فمن هنا جاءت حرمتها.
ولكن أن نقذف جل الناس القدماء الذين لم يخبر الله عنهم(مثل المصريين القدماء) فى جهنم لمجرد أنه كان لديهم تماثيل,فهذا ليس من العدل.
بل إن رسول الله كانت رايته راية العقاب (النسر)فى الحرب.فاتخذها رسول الله رمزا لفيلقه فى الحرب,وكذلك صلاح الدين الأيوبى وربما غيره من قادة المسلمين,فهى هنا ليست للشرك قطعا,بل للتمييز فى الحرب ليس إلا.
أنا لا أدعو معاذ الله لإقامة التماثيل,بل أدعو لتحريم صناعتها,لأنها تفتح مجالا للشرك.
إذن ليس من الثابت أن الحضاره المصريه ملعونه أو أهلها القدماء كفار.ولكن فرعون وقومه الهكسوس ساروا على نهج آباءهم فى التكبر والكفر والعناد مع الله,أمثال أقوام نوح وعاد وثمود وغيرهم مما أشار القرآن إليهم.الإختلاف الوحيد هو أنهم كانوا موجودون على أرض مصر كمحتلين للشمال. إذن فما شأن المصريين بناة الأهرامات وأحفادهم بهؤلاء الهكسوس إلا أن يكونوا أعداءا لهم.
وأنا من هنا أدعوا إلى الكف عن تسمية الحضاره المصريه ب (الحضاره الفرعونيه)و عدم تسمية المصريين القدماء بالفراعنه.فهى تسمية خاطئه وسيترتب عليها أخطاء تاريخيه أكثر,تماما مثل الذى يبنى بيتا ويضع فى أساسه طوبه ليست فى موضعها أو بشكل خاطئ,فحتما سيترتب عليها أخطاء أكثر,وربما تؤدى إلى تصدع البيت أو إنهياره برمته,لذلك يجب إحقاق الحق مهما كان.


الدليل السابع
الإخوه الأفاضل,هذا هو الدليل السابع الذى أقدمه لإثبات نظريتى,
الدليل السابع (وهو دليل من مؤرخين عديدين):-
أولا أنا أؤيد القول بأن إسم فرعون وكذلك لقب فرعون موجود بين البربر فى الجزائر والمغرب,فهذا فعلا صحيح,فهذا الدليل يدعم نظريتى القائله بأن فرعون وقومه الفراعنه كانوا هكسوسا من شبه الجزيره العربيه.
كيف؟ حسنا ,,
أولا أدعوكم لنقرأ معا بحث للأستاذ الدكتور عبد العزيز المقالح بعنوان(وسائل الإعلام والفصحى المعاصرة), كتب فيه بعد السطر العشرون(ومن أهم الباحثين العرب، الذين يذهبون إلى أن الأمازيغية بقايا لهجة عربية قديمة، الباحث والمؤرخ الجزائري عثمان سعدي الذي يرى( أن كل الدلائل تشير إلى أن البربر عرب في أصولهم، وأن اللغة البربرية لهجة من لهجات العربية القديمة، وأن كل المتخصصين في الدراسات البربرية أثبتوا أن البربرية واحدة من اللغات السامية العربية القديمة، فقد تكون مشتقة من اللغة البونيقية مثلما يرى صراحة المؤرخ الفرنسي للحضارة العربية "غوستاف لوبون". وكل المكتشفات الأثرية المتعلقة بالنقوش والكتابات القديمة أثبتت أن البربر أقرب إلى الحميريين ، وأن هجرات عديدة تمت من الجزيرة العربية إلى شمال أفريقيا ، فالهكسوس مثلاً شعب هاجر من الجزيرة العربية واستقر في مصر في الفترة ما بين 1730 و1570 قبل الميلاد ، وهي من هذه الهجرات السامية التي سجلها التاريخ .
فالمؤرخ التونسى عثمان الكعاك يرى "أن البربر قدموا من الجزيرة العربية في زمن لا يقل عن ثلاثين قرنًا قبل الميلاد، و أن الفينيقيين اختلطوا بالبربر على طول السواحل الأفريقية المغربية في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد. ولما كان البونيقيون عربًا من بني كنعان فقد اختلطوا بالبربر الذين هم عرب من العاربة القحطانية، ويؤكد المؤرخون أن مدينة سوسة بتونس بناها العرب القادمون من جنوب الجزيرة العربية، قبل أربعة آلاف سنة وأعطوها اسم (حضرموت) ويسجل المستشرق الألمانى ـ رولسلر ـ التشابه بين الآكديه و البربرية"(2)
وبإمكانكم تصفح هذا البحث على هذا الرابط http://www.arabicacademy.org.eg/admi...%20والفصحى.doc
إذن,هذا دليل آخر جديد على أن (الهكسوس الذين هم شعوب ساميه من شبه الجزيره العربيه قديما)قد هاجر جزء منهم من شبه الجزيره العربيه قديما إلى بلاد المغرب العربى حاليا وأطلق عليهم لاحقا إسم البربر,حتى أننا نجد إسم فرعون (وهو إسم هكسوسى قديم)يتسمى به بعض البربر(الذين هم أصلا عرب عاربه)وممن تسمى بإسم فرعون على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الكاتب الجزائرى (مولود فرعون).نعم,فقد تأثر البربر(الذين هم أصلا عرب عاربه مهاجره من شبه الجزيره العربيه)بطبيعة الحال بشعوب شمال المتوسط(من إسبانيا وإيطاليا وفرنسا)عبر التاريخ,إلا إنه هناك موروث ثقافى قديم لدى البربر الحاليين يدلل على أنهم أصلا عرب عاربه هاجرت من موطنها الأصلى فى العصور القديمه(وهو شبه الجزيره العربيه)إلى منطقة شمال إفريقيا حاليا.
إذن الثابت أن إسم فرعون هو إسم قديم تسمى به الناس(الهكسوس) فى شبه الجزيره العربيه قديما و حديثا نجد بعض العشائر فى شبه الجزيره العربيه تحمل لقب فرعون أو الفراعنه,بل وإن العرب القدماء(و هم من الهكسوس)قد حملوا ومازالوا يتسمون بإسم فرعون برغم هجرتهم لمنطقة شمال إفريقيا البعيده جغرافيا عن شبه الجزيره العربيه,وهذا كله يثبت أن فرعون موسى من الهكسوس وكذلك قومه.
إذن هذا هو الدليل السابع الذى يثبت نظريتين فى وقت واحد,فهو من ناحيه يثبت أن فرعون وقومه الذين كذبوا رسل الله يوسف وموسى وهارون وعاشوا فى مصر هم أصلا من شبه الجزيره العربيه ولم يكونوا مصريين من أحفاد بناة الأهرام,ومن ناحية أخرى يثبت أن البربر هم أصلا عرب عاربه.



الدليل الثامن

1-أولا أرد على مقولة أن مصر ليس بها أنهار وعيون وأقول أن مصر حاليا بها أنهار عديده ذات مياه عذبه جميعها(وهى الدلتا,حيث فرعى دمياط ورشيد,ومتفرع منهما نهيرات كثيره,مما جعل الدلتا خصبه جدا.ولا تنسى أن فيضان النيل كان يفيض على مصر السفلى(الدلتا)لأنها منخفضه قليلا عن مصر العليا(الصعيد),حتى تم بناء السد العالى حديثا(وتغنى له كل المصريين بإعتباره ومازال إنجاز تاريخى).فهذا الفيضان على الدلتا(حيث أقام الهكسوس) كان كفيلا بأن يجعلها أرضا خضراء بشكل طبيعى لأن الفيضان ظاهره طبيعيه.يقولون إن مصر بها نهر واحد هو نهر النيل وهذا واضح فى الخريطه,ولكنه نهر واحد فقط حتى(مدينه القاهره)وبعدها لايصبح نهرا واحدا,بل يتفرع إلى أنهار ونهيرات شرقا وغربا.إذن ليس صحيحا أن مصر بها نهر واحد,بل إن مصر مليئه بالأنهار والنهيرات,والدليل على ذلك (الدلتا ,حيث أقام الهكسوس)

2-أما بالنسبه لقوله أن مصر حاليا لا يوجد بها عيون,فأقول إن العيون المائيه لاتدوم طويلا مثل الأنهار,فالعيون تنضب وتنتهى ويفجر الله عيونا أخرى فى أماكن أخرى,وقد مرت قرون عديده منذ فترة غزو الهكسوس لمصر,وحدثت زلازل وفيضانات وجفاف,فكل ذلك من شأنه التأثير على عيون المياه العذبه بطبيعة الحال

3-هذا هو الدليل الثامن على أن فرعون وقومه هكسوس من شبه الجزيره العربيه (وهو دليل مادى محسوس). كيف!!
حسنا,لننظر إلى الصور الوارده فى هذا الموضوع والتى تصور عمال من شبه الجزيره العربيه يبنون بيوتا من
الطين,بل بنوا ناطحات سحاب من الطين ثم نرجع سريعا لقوله تعالى (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص:38 ] .لنستنتج أن قوم فرعون إعتمدوا على الطين فى بناء الصروح العاليه,وهذا واضح وجلى فى البنايات الطينيه الموجوده فى شبه الجزيره العربيه (بشكل إحترافى).













إن محل بحثنا هو إستخدام الطين لبناء صرح عالى فى زمن (فرعون وموسى) وليس بحثنا هو مجرد إستخدام الطين فى بناء المنازل الريفيه.ولكننا لا بد أن نعرف لماذا أمر فرعون وزيره هامان أن يستخدم الطين بطريقة ما لبناء صرح عالى.والإجابه هى لأن فرعون وقومه أتوا فى الأصل من شبه الجزيره العربيه التى إنتشر فيها قديما ظاهرة بناء الصروح العاليه من الطين.
إن الحضاره الطينيه هى حضارة بناء مازالت مستمره عبر العصور إلى يومنا هذا فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,ولكنها تراجعت فى العقود الأخيره .إذن بناء الصروح بالطين قديما هو ماكان يحدث فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,مما يؤكد بأن الهكسوس كانوا معتمدين على الطين فى بناء الصروح العاليه,وهذا بالفعل مايفسر قول فرعون الهكسوسى لهامان(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً ),مما يدلل على أن فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا من شبه الجزيره العربيه.

وهناك مقال قرأته على جريدة الجزيره السعوديه عن العماره فى اليمن,جاء فيه أن أول ناطحة سحاب فى العالم بنيت فى اليمن,وهناك قرأت نبذه عن البناء بالطين,وأن العماره الطينيه تراجعت بشكل كبير فى اليمن(يستنتج أنها كانت هى السمه السائده على العماره فى شبه الجزيره العربيه) ,تفاصيل أكثر على هذا الرابط http://www.al-jazirah.com/magazine/2...008/wret33.htm
ويقول قائل إن البيوت المبنيه بالطين منتشره فى كل مكان وليست فقط فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,وأقول نعم هذا صحيح,ولكن البيوت الطينيه ليست محل بحثنا هنا,ولكن محل بحثنا هى الصروح العاليه من الطين التى أشارت إليها الآيه الكريمه.
فهل الصروح العاليه من الطين منتشره فى كل مكان؟
الإجابه لا.إن الصروح العاليه من الطين كانت منتشره فى شبه الجزيره العربيه وتراجعت منذ زمن قريب وتم الإستغناء عن الطين بمواد البناء الحديث.
قرأت على موقع aljazeera talk موضوعا بعنوان (حضرموت الوادي.. حضارة برائحة الطين)يبين أن حضارة البنايات العاليه المبنيه بالطين هى قديمه وأزليه فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,على هذا الرابط http://www.aljazeeratalk.net/portal/...t/view/1552/8/
والآن,تخيلوا معى أن هذه الشعوب فى شبه الجزيره العربيه (الهكسوس قديما) جاءت (منذ قرون) بجيش جرار وتمكنت من إحتلال دلتا مصر وعاشت بها فتره من الزمن,فبالله عليكم,ألن يستخدموا الطين فى بناء الصروح العاليه كما كانوا يستخدمونه فى موطنهم الأصلى فى شبه الجزيره العربيه!!!!

إذن هذا دليل جديد يثبت أن فرعون وقومه هكسوسا وأتوا من شبه الجزيرة العربية أصلا وعاشوا بشمال مصر,واستخدموا الطين فى بناء الصروح العاليه,تماما كما كان يستخدم منذ زمن قريب فى شبه الجزيره العربيه بشكل إحترافى لعمل صروح عاليه من الطين.

ومن هنا أطالب عدم تسمية المصريين القدماء بالفراعنه,لأنها تسميه خاطئه وليست فى محلها أبدا,و أدعو لتصحيح هذا الخطأ التاريخى فى حق المصريين القدماء.

الإخوه الأفاضل رأيت أن أعرض المعلومه فى صورة سؤال وجواب ليسهل وصولها للقارئ, وهذه الأسئله و إجابتى لها هى:

سؤال :من هم الهكسوس؟
الإجابه(الهكسوس هم خليط من القبائل الرعاة في منطقة شبه الجزيره العربيه وهم الأموريين والأراميين والأعراب)
وتذكر الموسوعة المصرية "ولاشك أن الهكسوس لم يكونوا خليطاً واحداً" وتصفهم موسوعه لانجر "كان الهكسوس جنساً خليطاً".
وأنا لا أعترض على هذا القول,ومن الممكن أن أطلق عليهم أنا إسم (الهكسوس الفراعنه).والهكسوس إحتلوا دلتا مصر حتى الوسط زهاء ثلاثة قرون فى فترة العصور الوسطى للتاريخ المصرى القديم. وقد أقام الهكسوس عاصمتهم أواريس ومدائن أخرى فى الدلتا إبان فترة إحتلالهم لشمال مصر,وقامت حضارتهم على البنايات الطينيه,حيث برعوا فى عمل الصروح والقصور العاليه من الطين,ولكن لا يوجد لهم أثر فى مصر لأن الله دمر ماكانوا يعرشون.


سؤال:من هم الفراعنه؟
الإجابه:الفراعنه هم آل فرعون الذين أرسل الله لهم موسى وهارون ومن قبلهم يوسف عليهم السلام,والفراعنه هم الهكسوس الذين إحتلوا مصر, وكذبوا الرسل
وتكبر زعيمهم فرعون وادعى الألوهيه فأغرقه الله هو وجنده فى اليم


سؤال: هل الفراعنه هم من بنى الأهرامات وباقى آثار الحضاره المصريه؟
الإجابه:لا,فالمصريون القدماء هم بناة الحضاره المصريه, أما الفراعنه فهم الهكسوس الذين إعتمدوا على الطين فى بناياتهم التى دمرها الله بسبب طغيانهم ولم يعد لها أثر فى دلتا مصر.
فالفراعنه لم يبنوا حجرا واحدا من الحضاره المصريه التى نراها اليوم

سؤال: هلا ذكرت لنا بعض أسماء الفراعنه الهكسوس؟
الإجابه:نعم, فأسماء الفراعنه الهكسوس هى أسماء مثل فرعون,هامان,العزيز,الملك,قطفير,زليخه


سؤال:يقولون بأن الفراعنه هم المصريون القدماء,فما رأيك؟
الإجابه:هذا كذب وإفتراء,وهذه الفريه ألصقها اليهود عمدا فى الحضاره المصريه, فقد قام اليهود بغسل أدمغة شعوب العالم وأفهموهم بأن فرعون مصرى وقومه مصريين وهم من نسل المصريين القدماء بناة الأهرامات وذلك عبر نصوصهم التوراتيه المحرفة أصلا,وكل هذا من أجل إيصال رساله للمصريين,مفادها: إن فكرتم يوما ما بإيذاءنا,فإن الرب سينتقم منكم كما إنتقم من فرعون المصرى وقومه المصريين بناة الأهرامات
.ولإظهار اليهود كشعب يحبه الله,الذى أغرق المصريين أصحاب الحضاره وغضب عليهم من أجل سواد عيون اليهود
أبناء الله وأحباؤه حسب زعمهم وإفتراءهم.


أريد أن أوضح نقطه هامه,وهى أن كثيرا من القراء يعتقد خطأ بأنه طالما أن فرعون وقومه هكسوس من شبه الجزيره العربيه,إذن فرعون وقومه هم من نسل بناة الأهرام. والفراعنه الذين هم الهكسوس هم بناة الحضاره المصريه,وبناة الأهرامات. وهذا فهم خاطئ. فالمصريين القدماء الذين هم من جنس حامى هم بناة الأهرامات والحضاره فى مصر عبر العصور,أما الفراعنه فهم قوم فرعون الذين جاءوا كهكسوس محتلين لدلتا مصر وأغرقهم الله فى اليم,وطمس على أموالهم ودمر مابنوا وماكانوا يعرشون,وطارد أحمس فلولهم فى شمال مصر . إنهم الفراعنه الهكسوس ذوى الجنس السامى.
فالفراعنة لم يبنوا حجرا من الحضاره المصريه القديمه.
ولهذا أدعو إلى عدم تسمية المصريين القدماء بالفراعنه,لأن تسمية المصريين القدماء بالفراعنه هو إفتراء من تدبير اليهود للنيل من حضارة مصر العريقه.


والآن أوضح لكم بعض الأهداف الأساسيه لبحثى هذا
وهى:

1-إزالة العقبه بين الشعب المصرى والحضاره المصريه القديمه وذلك لأن معظم الشعب المصرى ينظر للحضاره المصرية نظرة كره وسخريه(بإعتبار أن معظم الشعب المصرى معتقد خطأ بأن المصريين القدماء,ما هم إلا فراعنه ملعونين,كذبوا رسل الله), أما الآن فلا بد للمصريين أن يغيروا نظرتهم لقدماء المصريين,وعدم إعتبارهم أمة كافره مغضوب عليها من الله,دون دليل من القرآن أو السنه


2-ضرب المثل للمؤرخين المسلمين ليعتمدوا فى تدوين التاريخ على القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبويه الصحيحه كمراجع أساسيه أوليه
ولايعتمدوا على روايات رواها أعداء الأمه الإسلاميه كمراجع رئيسيه لتدوين التاريخ

3-كشف تزييف اليهود للتاريخ وكشف عبثهم بتاريخ مصر وكشف إفتراءاتهم على الحضاره المصريه,ذلك لأن مؤرخيهم لفقوا كثيرا من الأكاذيب عن تاريخ مصر



4-تصحيح صورة مصر لدى الرأى العام العالمى والذى يصور المجتمع المصرى على أنهم مستخفون من حاكمهم فرعون المتكبر الطاغيه,وهذا مفهوم خاطئ بحق المصريين شعبا وحاكما.


الخلاصه:
الفراعنه =الهكسوس(وهم الذين إحتلوا شمال مصر فى فترة العصور الوسطى , بينما إنسحب المصريون أحفاد بناة الأهرام إلى الوسط وجنوب مصر,ولقد أرسل الله للهكسوس عندما إحتلوا شمال مصر رسلا وهم يوسف وموسى وهارون عليهم السلام,فكذبوا كل الرسل,وطغو ا فأغرق الله آخر ملك هكسوسى وإسمه فرعون,وأغرق قومه(الفراعنه) فى اليم.كل هذا والمصريين لم يعرفوا شيئا عن هذه الأحداث,ولم يدونوها. المهم أن الفراعنه(الهكسوس)لم يبنوا أى شئ من حضارة مصر,فكانت بناياتهم من الطين,ودمرها الله ودمر ماكانوا يعرشون.
فالهكسوس الفراعنه لم يبنوا شئ مما نراه من حضارة مصر التى نراها. الهكسوس الفراعنه هم قوم غضب الله عليهم كأسلافهم الهكسوس من قبل,أمثال قوم عاد,وثمود,سبأ,لوط,نوح,الأيكه,تبع وغيرهم.
فالفراعنه الهكسوس أمرهم إنتهى بغرقهم مع قائدهم فرعون,وبعدها زحف المصريون من الجنوب وإستعادوا الشمال(الدلتا),وربما طارد أحمس فلول ما بقى من الهكسوس فى شمال مصر.
إذن ليس من العدل إطلاق أى مسمى يحمل إسم فرعونى أو فرعونيه على الحضاره المصريه,


ما أطلبه الآن هو التوقف عن تسمية الحضاره المصريه القديمه بالحضاره (الفرعونيه).

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا اخي مؤمن محمد سالم
احييك علي الفكرة 
و لكن هناك خلطا عندما مزجت بين الهكسوس و ال فرعون  اسمح لي ان اوضحه في مداخلة تالية
و اراك قد تناولت الموضوع من زاوية واحدة و لم تفسر لنا من القران و السنة النبوية المطهرة كيف تاه قوم موسي في سيناء مدة اربعين سنة مع العلم ان احمس قد طارد فلول الهكسوس حتي حدود الشام
و اذا قلنا ان المصريون هم من ملكوا مشارق الارض و مغاربها علي الرغم من انهم اصحاب الارض الاصليين سوف نعود الي نقطة اخري هل الهكسوس هم بنو اسرائيل و اذا كانوا كذلك فما ادلتكم من الكتاب و السنة
انتظر منكم توضيح هذه النقاط و اسمح لي بالعودة مرة اخري بعد قراءة موضوعكم الطيب لنتحاور عما جاء به
اهلا بك معنا
و سعيد ان تكون اول مشاركتكم في منتداكم ابناء مصر في قاعة التاريخ
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## مؤمن محمد سالم

> *اهلا اخي مؤمن محمد سالم
> احييك علي الفكرة 
> و لكن هناك خلطا عندما مزجت بين الهكسوس و ال فرعون  اسمح لي ان اوضحه في مداخلة تالية
> و اراك قد تناولت الموضوع من زاوية واحدة و لم تفسر لنا من القران و السنة النبوية المطهرة كيف تاه قوم موسي في سيناء مدة اربعين سنة مع العلم ان احمس قد طارد فلول الهكسوس حتي حدود الشام
> و اذا قلنا ان المصريون هم من ملكوا مشارق الارض و مغاربها علي الرغم من انهم اصحاب الارض الاصليين سوف نعود الي نقطة اخري هل الهكسوس هم بنو اسرائيل و اذا كانوا كذلك فما ادلتكم من الكتاب و السنة
> انتظر منكم توضيح هذه النقاط و اسمح لي بالعودة مرة اخري بعد قراءة موضوعكم الطيب لنتحاور عما جاء به
> اهلا بك معنا
> و سعيد ان تكون اول مشاركتكم في منتداكم ابناء مصر في قاعة التاريخ
> دمت بكل خير*


شكرا على سؤالك أخى الكريم.أخى الكريم,هى ليست فكره ولكنها نظريه حقيقيه وصلت إليها كونى باحثا فى علم الأجناس البشريه,والجديد هنا أننى إستندت للقرآن الكريم بشكل أساسى,وكذلك أوردت أدله أخرى ماديه.
و حتى لا نتشعب فى قضايا أخرى عديده,أريد أن أقول لك أن قضيتى هنا حاليا هى إثبات أن فرعون 
وقومه الذين كذبوا رسل الله يتبعون قومية الهكسوس . 
أما كيفية طرد الهكسوس من مصر فهى مسأله تحتاج إلى بحث مستقل,(وهو ليس موضوعنا الآن).أنا قلت ربما طارد أحمس فلولهم.
أما لقولك بأننى أخلط بين الهكسوس والفراعنه فهذا ليس صحيحا. ولكى أسهل عليك فلنتعرف معا من هم الهكسوس ومن هم الفراعنه ومن هم المصريين.
1-الهكسوس:هى الشعوب الساميه التى سكنت جميع أنحاء شبه الجزيره العربيه أمثال(الآراميين, العاموليق,اليبوسيين,الأعراب أو البدو الرعاه,بقايا الأنباط و غيرهم) أرسل الله لأسلافهم رسلا كثيره  فى  شبه الجزيره العربيه  فكذبوهم فعاقب الله أسلافهم مثل قوم عاد,ثمود,تبع,المؤتفكه, وغيرهم

2-الفراعنه:هم شعب هكسوسى عاش فى دلتا مصر,قائدهم رجل إسمه فرعون.أرسل الله لهم موسى وهارون عليهما السلام فكذبوهما فأغرقهم الله.وأرسل الله لهم يوسف من قبل(آيه 34 من سورة غافر)
والفراعنه الهكسوس حضارتهم كانت مبنيه على الطين,وهدم الله ماكانوا يعرشون,وطمس على أموالهم
ولم نجد لهم أثرا.والفراعنه لم يبنوا حجرا واحدا من حضارة مصر. والفراعنه عاشوا زهاء 300 سنه(ربما أكثر أو أقل) كمحتلين لشمال مصر وإنتهى أمرهم.

3-المصريين القدماء:هم جنس حامى نسبة إلى حام بن نوح عليهما السلام.وهم بناة الحضاره القديمه التى نراها الآن فى مصر.لم يذكر الله عنهم شيئا فى كتابه العزيز.فلم يعرف على وجه التحديد إن كانوا مؤمنين بالله أم لا
ولكن دعنى أقول لك إن الله لم يذكر أنه عذب المصريين القدماء,ولم يذكرهم رسول الله بسوء,ولم يرد تحذير من الله أو الرسول بالدخول لآثارهم,أسوة بقوم ثمود.ولم يخسف الله بما بنوه ,بل ظل قائما أكثر من غيره من حضارات أخرى إندثرت.

4-وبنى إسرائيل هم من الجنس السامى الذى كبر تحت رعاية ملوك الهكسوس فى دلتا مصر,وغادروا مصر بعد هلاك الفراعنه الهكسوس.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل مؤمن محمد سالم




			
				هى ليست فكره ولكنها نظريه حقيقيه وصلت إليها كونى باحثا فى علم الأجناس البشريه,والجديد هنا أننى إستندت للقرآن الكريم بشكل أساسى,وكذلك أوردت أدله أخرى ماديه.
			
		

النظرية تعتمد علي علي اسس تبني عليها و كل ما استخدمته اخي الكريم هو تفسيرات شخصية خاصة بك دون ان تبني هذه التفسيرات علي قرائن من التاريخ فتصبح بذلك نظرية 
القران الكريم لم ياتي لتفسير تاريخ الشعوب اما تاريخ الشعوب فنقراءه علي الجداريات و ما تكشفه لنا الحفريات و الاثار و اوراق البردي  لذلك يبقي ما طرحته فكرة تحتاج الي ادلة لترتقي الي ان تكون نظرية





			
				أما كيفية طرد الهكسوس من مصر فهى مسأله تحتاج إلى بحث مستقل,(وهو ليس موضوعنا الآن).أنا قلت ربما طارد أحمس فلولهم.
أما لقولك بأننى أخلط بين الهكسوس والفراعنه فهذا ليس صحيحا. ولكى أسهل عليك فلنتعرف معا من هم الهكسوس ومن هم الفراعنه ومن هم المصريين.
			
		

لا يجوز عند الحديث عن التاريخ ان نقوم بتناول فترة دون فترة اخري فكيف نتحدث عن ان الهكسوس هم بنو اسرائيل او الفراعنة كما تقول و نسقط من حساباتنا طريقة خروجهم من مصر (الدلتا) اذا اردنا ان نعبر عن فكرة ما او نظرية ما فيجب ان نحيطها من كل جوانبها لا ان نتناول جزئية و نقصي الاخري





			
				-الفراعنه:هم شعب هكسوسى عاش فى دلتا مصر,قائدهم رجل إسمه فرعون.أرسل الله لهم موسى وهارون عليهما السلام فكذبوهما فأغرقهم الله.وأرسل الله لهم يوسف من قبل(آيه 34 من سورة غافر)
			
		

ليس ادري من اتيت بهذه المقولة فلا يوجد شعب منذ العصور الحجرية يدعي الفراعنة فهذا اللقب ظهر فقط بعد ترجمة شامبليون للحروف الهيروغليفية و ترجمتع لكلمة برعا اي البيت العالي الي كلمة فرعا اي لقب فرعون و اطلقوها علي المصريون فاصبحوا  فراعنة اما قبل عام 1880 فلم تكن هذه اللفظة علي الاطلاق

الشيء الوحيد الذي اتفق معك عليه ان فرعون اسم و ليس لقب و ان المصريون القدماء ليسوا فراعنة
في حفظ الله*

----------


## مؤمن محمد سالم

> [b"]الاخ الفاضل مؤمن محمد سالم
> 
> النظرية تعتمد علي علي اسس تبني عليها و كل ما استخدمته اخي الكريم هو تفسيرات شخصية خاصة بك دون ان تبني هذه التفسيرات علي قرائن من التاريخ فتصبح بذلك نظرية 
> القران الكريم لم ياتي لتفسير تاريخ الشعوب اما تاريخ الشعوب فنقراءه علي الجداريات و ما تكشفه لنا الحفريات و الاثار و اوراق البردي  لذلك يبقي ما طرحته فكرة تحتاج الي ادلة لترتقي الي ان تكون نظرية
> 
> 
> لا يجوز عند الحديث عن التاريخ ان نقوم بتناول فترة دون فترة اخري فكيف نتحدث عن ان الهكسوس هم بنو اسرائيل او الفراعنة كما تقول و نسقط من حساباتنا طريقة خروجهم من مصر (الدلتا) اذا اردنا ان نعبر عن فكرة ما او نظرية ما فيجب ان نحيطها من كل جوانبها لا ان نتناول جزئية و نقصي الاخري
> 
> 
> ...


[size="4"]
شكرا أخى الكريم على توضيحك,
ولكننى أختلف معك فى كيفية البحث فى التاريخ و أجناس الشعوب,فأنا أعتمد قلبا وقالبا بالدرجة الأولى على آيات القرآن الكريم فى بحثى,وأنا بهذا أضرب عرض الحائط بالأسس والقواعد المتعارف عليها بين المؤرخين حديثا,فهم كما تفضلت وقلت بأنهم يعتمدون على أثر أو حفريه
أو نقش أو ماشابه ليكتشفوا منه التاريخ.أما أنا فأعتمد على القرآن الكريم.
أما أنا فلم أفسر الآيات فالآيات 34 و31 من سورة غافر لاتحتاج لتفسير .أنا فقط إستنتجت منها وهذا كل شئ.
وأنا أعتبر أن النظريه صحيحه طالما أنه لا يوجد دليل ضدها.كما أننى لم أقل أن بنى إسرائيل هكسوس.
أنا أقول أن آل فرعون(الفراعنه)هم من الهكسوس الذين إحتلوا شمال مصر,وغرقوا فى اليم مع فرعون قائدهم,وإنتهى أمرهم.
أما المصريين فكانوا فى الجنوب والوسط.
ردا على قولك 


> [b]القران الكريم لم ياتي لتفسير تاريخ الشعوب



فإننى أقول أن القرآن الكريم كتاب معجز فى كل المجالات من علوم وطب وفلك ونظام معيشه وكل شئ,أفيعجز أن يكون معجزا فى التاريخ!!!
إن الآيات 34 و31 من سورة غافر  هما معجزه تاريخيه لأنهما يثبتان أن آل فرعون هم نفس القوم الذين أرسل الله لهم يوسف من قبل أى(الهكسوس)
حسنا والآن أوضح لك لماذا يعرف المصريين القدماء اليوم بالفراعنه,ومن أطلق عليهم ذلك.إنهم اليهود هم من فعلوا ذلك عبر مؤرخيهم الذين إستندوا إلى توراتهم المحرفه,وأشاعوا فى الشرق والغرب أن المصريين( أحفاد بناة الأهرام)هم الفراعنه(آل فرعون)الذين إضطهدوهم,ليوضحوا للعالم أنهم مظلومون من المصريين ويجدوا مبررا للهجوم على مصر بدافع أن القاصى والدانى يعرف كيف أن المصريين أذلوهم فى مصر,والحقيقه أن الهكسوس  آل فرعون(الفراعنه)هم من أذلوهم على أرض مصر وليس المصريين أبدا.بل إن المصريين لم يروا موسى أو هارون أو يوسف عليهم السلام.ولكن الهكسوس الساميين هم الذين أرسل الله لهم الرسل وكذبوهم وعاقبهم الله وأنزل هذا فى قرآنه. أما المصريين(الذين يقولون عنهم فراعنه الآن)فلا ناقة لهم ولا جمل ببنى إسرائيل,لأنهم لم يروهم أصلا.

أما بخصوص خروج الهكسوس و بنى إسرائيل من مصر فإن هذه قضيه أخرى,وهى لن تفيدنى بشكل كبير لإثبات قومية فرعون وآله,فيكفينى ما ظهر من أدله.
 أنا قائم الآن على تحليل شخصية فرعون الهكسوسى وقومه الهكسوس وطريقة معيشتهم وذلك من واقع القرآن الكريم وبعدها ربما أتعرض لكيفية خروج الهكسوس من مصر من واقع القرآن الكريم أيضا كمرجع أساسى أؤمن به.
مرحبا بأسئلتك أخى الكريم فهى أسئله ذكيه ويستفيد منها القارئ.

----------


## غريب الدار

توضيح هام لكتاب المقال و للجميع
تشير آيات سورة غافر بشكل واضح جلي أن يوسف و موسى ليسوا من قوم فرعون كما أدعى البعض و لتوضيح يجب عدم خلط الأمور و علينا بتتبع القصة بشكلها الصحيح و التي كانت كالتالي:
1-	نعلم جيدا قصة يوسف مع أخوته و كيف أن أحدهم أشتراه و آتى به مصر و قصته مع الملك و تمكنه من الخزائن و أخيرا جلب أخوته و أبوية للسكن في مصر.
2-	و نعلم أن يوسف كان نبي و على علم بقصص قوم نوح و قوم عاد و ثمود و من الطبيعي أن يخبر أهل مصر بتلك القصص ليعتبروا منها . و تخبرنا الآيات من سورة غافر على لسان مؤمن آل فرعون بذلك , حيث يقول أن يوسف جاءهم  بالبينات  و أن آل فرعون كانوا في شك مما جاء به يوسف
3-	نعلم أن قوم نوح و قوم عاد و قوم ثمود , و كذلك أقوام جاءوا بعدهم  حل عليهم غضب الله فماتوا و كان في موتهم عبره لغيرهم من الأقوام , و نلاحظ أن قوم نوح ليسوا هم قوم عاد أو ثمود .... و بكل تأكيد لكل نبي قومه و القول أن قوم فرعون منهم مستغرب.
4-	من واجب الأنبياء أخبار الناس بما حل بالمكذبين , فأما من يؤمن فيصدق الأنبياء و أما من يكذب فيظل في شك مما جاء به الأنبياء , و هذا ما كان عليه حال المكذبين من آل فرعون , فعلمهم بقصص الأقوام الأخرى ليس علم يقين لأنها أخبار أتتهم على لسان نبي الله يوسف فشككوا في كلامه و عندما مات يوسف أسرفوا في ارتيابهم معتقدين أن الله لن يبعث لهم برسول آخر يذكرهم بما أخبرهم به يوسف.
5-	فكان المؤمن و المصدق بما جاء به يوسف محل ملاحقة و معرض للتنكيل به هو و أهل بيته 
6-	و نعلم أن سيدنا موسى كان وليدا نجا من الموت ليربوه آل فرعون , و نعلم قصته و خروجه من مصر ثم عوده لها , لدعوه فرعون و قومه لدين الله , فإن أبى فيكون الطلب الثاني أن يأخذ ما تبقى من أحفاد من أحضرهم يوسف لمصر , و ليس الجميع بل المؤمنين منهم لأن بعضهم كان غير مؤمن مثل " قارون ".
7-	و الآيات أخبرتنا على لسان مؤمن آل فرعون , أن موسى رجل جاءهم أيضا بالبينات تماما كما فعل يوسف.
8-	جاء يوسف إلى أهل مصر بالبينات و لم يكونوا قومه , ثم عندما أصبح ذا منصب أحضر بعض أهله لمصر , و كان منهم موسى و الذي جاءهم أيضا بالبينات
9-	 تشكك آل فرعون في بينات يوسف و لكنه كان صاحب منصب فلم يقدوا على تكذيبه بل جل ما فعلوه هو التشكك , و أراحهم موت يوسف معتقدين أن لن يأتهم نذير , فلما جاءهم موسى أرادوا البطش به لولا آيات الله التي أيده بها ... و نعلم قصته من آل فرعون.

قال تعالى " وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ{23} إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ{24} فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِندِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاء الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءهُمْ وَمَا كَيْدُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ{25} وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَن يُظْهِرَ فِي الْأَرْضِ الْفَسَادَ{26} وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مِّن كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لَّا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ{27} وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ{28} يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِن بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ{29} وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الْأَحْزَابِ{30} مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ{31} وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ{32} يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ{33} وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ{34} غافر.

----------


## غريب الدار

سورة غافر هي ما أستشهد بآياتها كاتب الموضوع و لكنه للأسف لم يدقق بل حاول تفسير و فهم الآيات حسب ما يعتقد , مع أنها تحمل معاني تخالف تماما ما يحاول إثباته.
و أما عن أصل الهكسوس فالبعض قال أن أصلهم سامي و لكن أيضا البعض قال أنهم من آسيا الصغرى و أنهم بمرورهم على البلاد العربية أخذوا منهم , و لكن من يعتقد بأنهم هم من عاصرهم يوسف فذلك مره لإستخدام لفظ ملك و الإعتقاد بأن اللفظ كان في مصر فرعون , و للأسف هذا دليل ليس صحيح لأن فرعون أسم و من يقول بغير ذلك هو يأخذ من معتقدات أهل الكتاب , كمثل الأسماء زليخة و التي هي من روايات أهل الكتاب.
بالمختصر البعض يستشهد بالقرآن لكي يعطى كلامة قبول و لكن تفاصيل كلامة مأخوذ من معتقدات الغير و ببعض التدقيق سنجد أن القرآن يفصل لنا الحقائق .

أخبركم جميعا أنني مطلع على كلام الكاتب قبل أن ينشر كتابه و ذلك موثق في منتدى التاريخ 
http://vb.altareekh.com/showthread.php?t=49856&page=5
الرابط يوضح مناقشات معه و يبين كيف أنه شارك بأكثر من أسم وراء إثبات ما ليس بمنطقي

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأستاذ الفاضل / مؤمن محمد سالم
بداية أرحب بك فى منتدانا وأحييك على جهدك فى بحثك القيم .
اسمح لى بالإختلاف معك فيما ذهبت اليه والإختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية . ما قدمته لنا يا سيدى من جهد سبق لى أن علقت عليه فى موضوعى فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك فى ردى على الأستاذ الفرذدق وقلت أنها نظرة أحادية الجانب وهذا لا يقلل من شأن ما أتيتنا به لأنى أطلقت نفس الوصف على رؤيتى الأخيرة التى أجتهدت وأستعنت بأراء كثيرة أتفقت معهم على أنه أمنحتب الثالث . وحتى لا أكرر ما سبق أن قيل فأننى أتفق تماماً مع ما أتى به الأصدقاء ابن طيبة وغريب الدار .
أحترم رأيك وبحثك وسعيد بالحوار الراقى . اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي سيد أبراهيم و أبن طيبة
بعد التحية , و بعد إذنكم 
في موضوع اليوم ننجيك ببدونك , آمل منكم و لو تعليق بسيط و عدم ترك آخر مشاركة هكذا و التي تحمل نفس فكرة الموضوع هنا ... فلولا أنه قد سبق إلغاء بعض ردودي هناك لكررتها , و إن كنت أعرف أنها كانت حادة بعض الشيء و لكن من واجب المثقفين أمثالكم الرد بالأسلوب الذي ترونه مناسب , و لا أقول حذف مشاركات و لكن إبداء الرأي فيها أجدر و أهم , ذلك أنها لو تركت هكذا تكون قد أدت ما كتبت لغرضة , و الذي هو إما عن غير قصد و عليه ينتبه الكاتب لما كتب , أو أن يكون بقصد و عندها ننبه الناس أين الخلل حتى لا يسترسل البعض في أفكار إقل ما يقال فيها أنها غير لائقة ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## وليد ابورامي

اخي كاتب الموضوع والاخوه الافاضل

السلام عليكم

ارغب المشاركه في الموضوع ولو انها متأخره لتوضيح الاتي :

اولا : ذكر في القرآن الكريم ان الله سبحانه وتعالى هدم ما كان يعرش آل فرعون قد يكون المقصود به البناء الذي امر

به فرعون للارتقاء للسماء وليس شرطا كل ما بناه الفراعنه وكلمة ( يعرشون ) تفيد الحاضر والمستمر وليس الماضي كقول

ما( عرشوا )

ثانيا : الاثار المكتشفه الباقيه في قاع البحر الذي غرق به فرعون وجنوده من عربات واسلحه وخلافه والتي اكشتفت مؤخرا مرسومه 

بالظبط داخل الاهرامات .. اذا السؤال هل احتل الهكسوس شمال مصر وقاموا هم بالرسم داخل الاهرامات فقط بينما البناه الحقيقين 

بنوها فقط

ثالثا : ما اثبته العلماء الفرنسيين اخيرا من ان احجار الاهرامات بنيت فعلا من الطين بعد تحليلهم لعدد من احجار الاهرامات

ووجود نسبه من الهواء والماء بها وهي ما لا يمكن وجوده في الاحجار الصلده اضافه الى وجود بصمات اصابع عليها وهذا لا يمكن مع

الاحجار المنحوته

----------


## امير البحر

بحث قيم مع كامل احترامى لكل من شارك برأيه او بالرد على الاستاذ الباحث او بالدفاع عن حضارتنا. الا انه لا يصلح حتى لسيناريو فيلم اخراج مخرج فاشل مصر هى مصر بفراعينها بأهرامتها بأنهارها بمدرسينها الى علمو كل الامه العربيه وضربوهم بالعصايا عشان يتعلمو بدكاترتها الى عالجو وعلمو الطب ليهم بمحاسبنها الى عرفوهم يعنى ايه بورصه يضاربو فيها
   مصر كان عندها مصانع ثلاجات وقت ما كانو بينشرو اللحمه
   مصر كان عندها مصنع سيارات وقت ما كانو بيركبو الدواب
   مصر كان عندها مصانع للسلاح وقت ما كانو بيتعاكو لسه بالسيف
 مصر كان عندها رئيس جمهوريه كلهم كانو بيخافو منه وهم ملوك على اراضيهم
    مصر حررت معظمهم حتى من انفسهم ومن جهلهم وغبائهم ومرضهم
وكتير مش عايز اطول عليكم 
وفى الاخر جاى تقولى اصل الفراعين هكسوس 
طب بكره على كده هيطلع بوذا كمان فرعون 
ومفيش اسهل من ان نبرهن على ده من القرأن بأى ايات تدينى المعنى الى انا عايزه مش معناها الحقيقى

----------


## مؤمن محمد سالم

انت عارف مشكلتنا ايه فى مصر
اننا بنحكم على الاشياء بدون ما نعرف حاجه عنها
انا ما كنتش عايز ارد ولكن جالى اخطار على الايميل بردك
ولقيته بيتكرر كتير من اعضاء اخرون
المهم
البحث ده اصبح كتاب مطبوع ويباع الان فى الاسواق ولله الحمد
يا استاذ امير انا مش عايز اقول فى الكتاب ان اصل المصريين القدماء بناة الحضاره من شبه الجزيره العربيه
انا باقول ان اصل فرعون وقومه من شبه الجزيره العربيه
المصريين القدماء بناة الحضاره لم يكن اسمهم فراعنه او فراعين ولم يكن ملكهم يلقب بفرعون وانما هى فريه الصقها الصهاينه عمدا بالمصريين القدماء لتشويه صورتهم والحاق اللعنه بهم
فرعون وقومه الوارد ذكرهم فى الكتب السماويه لم يكونوا من المصريين القدماء بناة الحضاره
اننى فى كتابى انفى اى صله بين فرعون وقومه الوارد ذكرهم فى الكتب السماويه والمصريين القدماء بناة الحضاره
الحقيقه ان هؤلاء كانوا اعداء لهؤلاء
فرعون وقومه كانوا اخر الهكسوس على ارض دلتا مصر وكانوا اعداء للمصريين القدماء الذين كانوا فى صعيد مصر وكل ذلك اقرنه بادله دامغه
هذا للتوضيح

----------


## حسن الجهني

*اخي الكريم مؤمن أكدت في موضوعك هذا على حقاق كنت اقولها دائما للمصريين منها مثلا ما قلت عن الهكسوس وانهم من الشعوب السامية التي سكنت جزيرة العرب وازيدك من الشعر بيت هم من العرب البائدة والتي لم تبد كلها بل دخل كثير منها في قحطان العرب العاربة مثلهم مثل العمالقة والأعراب أو البدو والأنباط وقوم ثمود وعاد وفي السعودية منطقة مدينة أثرية اسمها الحجر بقرب مدينة العلا شمال غرب الجزيرة العربية فيها نحت على الصخور وهي لقوم صالح هي من مساكن قضاعة واقرب لأهرامات مصر من نجد ومن شرق الجزيرة وجنوبها واذا رأيت النحت سترى مدى القرب في التشكيل والتصميم بينها وبين تصميم الفراعنة في مصر الفرق أنه بمصر لا توجد جبال وربما هذا ما اضطرهم لبناء الأهرامات وليس نحت الجبل اما التصميم الخارجي فهو مطابق تماما لنحت الفراعنة على الاهرامات من رسومات وغيرها  ثم أن من يدعون ان فرعون وشعبه كانوا من الشعوب الحامية لا ادري على ماذا يعتمدون في ذلك لا يوجد أي مصدر يؤكد ذلك هي فقط أقوال لكن هناك مصادر قديمة من تراثنا الإسلامي تؤكد أن فرعون هو من العرب العماليق وهؤلاء صلتهم في جذم قحطان من العرب قوية ويقال انهم انصهروا فيهم من هذه المصادر منها : 

ثم ملك الريان صاحب يوسف عليه السلام ثم دارم بن الريان وفي زمانه توفي يوسف عليه السلام ثم غرق الله دارماً في النيل فيما بين طرا وحلوان ثم ملك بعدهكاتم بن معدان فلماهلك صار بعده فرعون موسى ليه السلام وقيل كان منالعرب من بلي وكان أبرش قصيراً يطأ في لحيته ملكها خمسمائة عام ثم غرقه الله وأهلكه وهو الوليد بن مصعب .
المصدر . كتاب معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي صفحة 1615

منهم أسلم بن عمرو بن الحاف ومنهم إراشة بن عمروا وبلي بن عمرو ومنهم فرعون موسى واسمهالوليد بن مصعب بن قاران بن بلي بن عمرو 
المصدر الانساب للصحاري صفحة 96

وبلي أقدم قبيلة في العالم موجودة إلى الآن وليس هذا غريباً والسبب أنه لا يوجد شعب في العالم كله يهتم في الانساب الا العرب. وبلي من قضاعة ويدل على قدمهم أن بلي بن فاران هو عم لكافة قبائل قضاعة الموجودة الآن مثل جهينة ونهد وبهراء وكلهم من قضاعة وقضاعة لهم ذكر قبل الإسلام بقرون حتى في آسيا الصغرى الاناضول وكثير من الأثار المكتشفة حديثاً تؤكد ذلك سواء هم أو غيرهم من العرب العاربة أو القديمة البائدة فهل من المعقول أنهم لم يصلوا لمصر والتي هي بجوار ديارهم في شمال غرب جزيرة العرب ؟؟ لاحظ ان ديارهم شمال غرب الجزيرة يعني في الجزء المجاور لمصر يعني أقرب لاهرامات مصر من مكة المكرمة ومن نجد ومن اليمن بل هي اقرب لهم من أي جزء آخر في كل الجهات*

----------


## مؤمن محمد سالم

> *اخي الكريم مؤمن أكدت في موضوعك هذا على حقاق كنت اقولها دائما للمصريين منها مثلا ما قلت عن الهكسوس وانهم من الشعوب السامية التي سكنت جزيرة العرب وازيدك من الشعر بيت هم من العرب البائدة والتي لم تبد كلها بل دخل كثير منها في قحطان العرب العاربة مثلهم مثل العمالقة والأعراب أو البدو والأنباط وقوم ثمود وعاد وفي السعودية منطقة مدينة أثرية اسمها الحجر بقرب مدينة العلا شمال غرب الجزيرة العربية فيها نحت على الصخور وهي لقوم صالح هي من مساكن قضاعة واقرب لأهرامات مصر من نجد ومن شرق الجزيرة وجنوبها واذا رأيت النحت سترى مدى القرب في التشكيل والتصميم بينها وبين تصميم الفراعنة في مصر الفرق أنه بمصر لا توجد جبال وربما هذا ما اضطرهم لبناء الأهرامات وليس نحت الجبل اما التصميم الخارجي فهو مطابق تماما لنحت الفراعنة على الاهرامات من رسومات وغيرها  ثم أن من يدعون ان فرعون وشعبه كانوا من الشعوب الحامية لا ادري على ماذا يعتمدون في ذلك لا يوجد أي مصدر يؤكد ذلك هي فقط أقوال لكن هناك مصادر قديمة من تراثنا الإسلامي تؤكد أن فرعون هو من العرب العماليق وهؤلاء صلتهم في جذم قحطان من العرب قوية ويقال انهم انصهروا فيهم من هذه المصادر منها : 
> 
> ثم ملك الريان صاحب يوسف عليه السلام ثم دارم بن الريان وفي زمانه توفي يوسف عليه السلام ثم غرق الله دارماً في النيل فيما بين طرا وحلوان ثم ملك بعدهكاتم بن معدان فلماهلك صار بعده فرعون موسى ليه السلام وقيل كان منالعرب من بلي وكان أبرش قصيراً يطأ في لحيته ملكها خمسمائة عام ثم غرقه الله وأهلكه وهو الوليد بن مصعب .
> المصدر . كتاب معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي صفحة 1615
> 
> منهم أسلم بن عمرو بن الحاف ومنهم إراشة بن عمروا وبلي بن عمرو ومنهم فرعون موسى واسمهالوليد بن مصعب بن قاران بن بلي بن عمرو 
> المصدر الانساب للصحاري صفحة 96
> 
> وبلي أقدم قبيلة في العالم موجودة إلى الآن وليس هذا غريباً والسبب أنه لا يوجد شعب في العالم كله يهتم في الانساب الا العرب. وبلي من قضاعة ويدل على قدمهم أن بلي بن فاران هو عم لكافة قبائل قضاعة الموجودة الآن مثل جهينة ونهد وبهراء وكلهم من قضاعة وقضاعة لهم ذكر قبل الإسلام بقرون حتى في آسيا الصغرى الاناضول وكثير من الأثار المكتشفة حديثاً تؤكد ذلك سواء هم أو غيرهم من العرب العاربة أو القديمة البائدة فهل من المعقول أنهم لم يصلوا لمصر والتي هي بجوار ديارهم في شمال غرب جزيرة العرب ؟؟ لاحظ ان ديارهم شمال غرب الجزيرة يعني في الجزء المجاور لمصر يعني أقرب لاهرامات مصر من مكة المكرمة ومن نجد ومن اليمن بل هي اقرب لهم من أي جزء آخر في كل الجهات*


ولكن هذا ليس منطقيا
انت تريد ان تقول ان العرب البائده فى شمال شبه الجزيره العربيه هم بناة الاهرام لان مساكنهم تقع بالقرب من حدود مصر الشماليه ولان طريقة النحت تشبه تلك التى فى الاهرامات!!
ولكن هذه ليست ادله منطقيه ابدا
فطريقة بناء الاهرام واسلوب نحتها يختلف تماما عن ما هو منحوت فى شبه الجزيره العربيه!! وهذه حقيقه ساطعه واذهب بنفسك وقارن وستجد الفرق الشاسع
وكذلك ليس معنى ان قبائل العرب البائده عاشت بالقرب من حدود مصر الشماليه اذن هم بناة الاهرامات!! فالمسالة لا تقاس هكذا!!
اذن فعلى ذلك يكون العرب ايضا هم بناة الحضاره الفارسيه ويكون النوبيون فى جنوب مصر هم بناة الحضاره المصريه فى الصعيد المصرى جنوبا
ويكون الهنود بناة حضارة الصين او ربما كان الصينيون هم بناة الحضاره الهنديه نظرا لقربهما من بعض !!
وهكذا يختلط الحابل بالنابل ونصبح فى حيص بيص وتضيع الحقائق التاريخيه!
ولكننى اتفق معك فى شئ واحد وهو ان فرعون وقومه كانوا من العرب القدماء من شمال شبه الجزيره العربيه وهم ما اطلق عليهم المؤرخون لفظة الهكسوس وهم الذين احتلوا دلتا مصر لمده 300 عام تقريبا ولم يبنوا حجرا واحدا من الحضارة المصريه بل كان بناءهم من الطين ومع ذلك هدمه الله وانتهوا من مصر بغرق زعيمهم الملك فرعون وجنوده
ففرعون هو اسم علم وليس لقب كما يدعى الصهاينه والغربيون حيث قام الصهاينه بتشويه وتزوير تاريخ مصر حسب اهواءهم بان الصقوا فرعون بالحضاره المصريه وادعوا زورا بان ملوك المصريين القدماء الحاميين بناة الحضاره كانوا يلقبون بالفراعنه وملكهم يلقب بفرعون وكل ذلك هراء من نسج خيالهم المريض الذى لا يستند الى دليل عقلانى 

اعلم ان الفراعنه هم قوم فرعون الهكسوس الذين كانوا معه فى دلتا مصر وهؤلاء غرق جلهم فى البحر الاحمر وهم من نسل العرب البائده وكان زعيمهم رجل اسمه فرعون!! اكرر اسمه فرعون وليس لقبه! وكلامى هذا اقرنه بدلائل قاطعه ناصعه ليست من نسج الخيال او اضغاث احلام بل حقيقه اعلنها بحلوها ومرها . وكل هذا وضعته فى كتاب الفته وبه حقائق اخرى لم اعلن عنها هنا وكله بالدلائل !! اكرر الدلائل !! الدلائل !! 

اذن تمت براءة المصريين القدماء بناة الحضاره الحاميين من نسب فرعون وقومه الساميين اليهم و الوارد ذكرهم فى الكتب السماويه .

----------


## حسن الجهني

اخي محمد انا لا اريد أن اثبت انهم بناة الأهرام اريد أن اوضح ان فرعون وقومه هم من العرب القديمة وذلك مذكور في مصادر كثيرة اما بناء الاهرامات لم ادعي انهم بنوها ولكن ربطت بالشبه الكبير بين بناء الاهرامات ونحت قوم صالح عليه السلام والحقيقة ان هناك تقارب كبير بينهما وهذا الربط ليس بالضرورة يكون صحيحاً كل ما اريد التأكيد عليه أن قوم فرعون لم يتطرق احد انهم من غير العرب القدديمة  الا مؤخرا عندما صارت هناك قوى في المنطقة تريد أن تجرد كل عربي عن انتماءه مثل تدخلهم في انساب المصريين والامازيغ والكرد . خصوصا ان القرآن الكريم ذكر كثيرا من العرب مثل قوم عاد وثمود وقوم صالح بدون ان يذكر انهم عرب ولكن الجميع يعرف انهم من العرب وكذلك قوم فرعون .

----------


## مؤمن محمد سالم

> اخي محمد انا لا اريد أن اثبت انهم بناة الأهرام اريد أن اوضح ان فرعون وقومه هم من العرب القديمة وذلك مذكور في مصادر كثيرة اما بناء الاهرامات لم ادعي انهم بنوها ولكن ربطت بالشبه الكبير بين بناء الاهرامات ونحت قوم صالح عليه السلام والحقيقة ان هناك تقارب كبير بينهما وهذا الربط ليس بالضرورة يكون صحيحاً كل ما اريد التأكيد عليه أن قوم فرعون لم يتطرق احد انهم من غير العرب القدديمة  الا مؤخرا عندما صارت هناك قوى في المنطقة تريد أن تجرد كل عربي عن انتماءه مثل تدخلهم في انساب المصريين والامازيغ والكرد . خصوصا ان القرآن الكريم ذكر كثيرا من العرب مثل قوم عاد وثمود وقوم صالح بدون ان يذكر انهم عرب ولكن الجميع يعرف انهم من العرب وكذلك قوم فرعون .


نعم هذا صحيح 
ففرعون وقومه اذن كانوا من العرب القدماء .. كانت لغتهم الاراميه .. وهم من نسل القوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف الصديق فى دلتا مصر ومنهم العزيز قطفير و زوجته زليخه ومنهم نسوة المدينه .. الخ ما ورد فى قصة يوسف 
وهم الهكسوس الرعاه.. وهم الذين ادخلوا الخيل الى مصر.. وهم الهكسوس الذين تمركزوا بمحافظة الشرقيه فى دلتا مصر واتخذوها كقاعده لهم وبنوا عاصمتهم فيها.
وما اشبه اليوم بالبارحه .. فمحافظة الشرقيه هى اكبر معقل للقبائل والعشائر العربيه القادمه من شبه الجزيره العربيه ففيها ترى كثير من المصريين بملامحهم العربيه لم تختلط بغيرهم .. بل ان رمز محافظة الشرقيه هو الحصان العربى الابيض الجامح.. وفى محافظة الشرقيه يقام كل عام مهرجانا دوليا للخيول العربيه الاصيله , حيث تربى الخيول العربيه بكثره فى محافظة الشرقيه ويعشق اهلها الخيول.
انها محافظة الشرقيه حيث عائلتى و عشيرتى و موطن قبيلتى العربيه القحطانيه التى انحدرت من طئ فى حائل بشمال شبه الجزيره العربيه..

----------

